# the 3-in1 hammer trowel hoe



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

ok is ths tool good and how many of you use it


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If it's made by JC Conner, I can tell you the quality is top-notch & fairly priced. I never had much use for a hoe, since the digger on my traphammer is basically the same thing. But if you have use for one, I say go for it.

I make a few tools of different types myself on a limited basis. If you have access to a welder & some material, make yourself one, you're only limited by your imagination. Also, you can make something to fit your specific needs. Here's some that might give you some ideas.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Actually, I made one quite similar to that from an old back hoe bucket tooth, and a breaker bar handle... I welded the tooth to the handle, slipped and epoxied an 8 inch piece of reinforced clear plastic hose on the handle... and it worked very well for hammering stakes, breaking frozen ground, chopping out roots.......


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

The only thing I dont like about those all in one deals is just that, theyre all in one. Around here you need at least the trowel and hammer seperate to beat your trowel in.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm with M*F on this. I had that three in one thing and I hated it. Thats just me though.

Hey M*F, I havent seen you on T-man for awhile. Are you still over there?


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Yea, I still cruise over there occaisonally. A guy can only take so many "whats the best trap for eastern coyotes" or "how do I get speed dip off my conibears" type threads though :wink:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

M*F said:


> Yea, I still cruise over there occaisonally. A guy can only take so many "whats the best trap for eastern coyotes" or "how do I get speed dip off my conibears" type threads though :wink:


....and those are the more "interesting" posts........ :roll:

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Lol! Yep, thats pretty much it.

I like the ones on Duke traps. :lol:


----------

